# Surface Pro 4 als zusätzlichen Bildschirm am PC nutzen



## Auffi88 (20. Juli 2017)

*Surface Pro 4 als zusätzlichen Bildschirm am PC nutzen*

Hallo,

ist es möglich ein Surface Pro 4 als zusätzlichen Bildschirm am Stand PC zu nutzen?
Gibt es hier etwas direkt von Microsoft?

Danke!

lg Auffi


----------



## fotoman (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Surface Pro 4 als zusÃ¤tzlichen Bildschirm am PC nutzen*

Da besitzt man einne PC und ein Surface Pro 4 und kommt bei Google nicht auf sinnvolle Suchbegriffe?

Ich finde spontan zwei Produkte, aber natürlich keins von MS (sonst hätte es einen HW-Videoeingang, um nicht mit dem dösligen Lag zu leben, den jede USB- oder Netzwerkösung zwangsweise mit sich bringt.

Von MS gibt es "nur" sowas
Download Microsoft Garage Mouse without Borders from Official Microsoft Download Center
das aber nicht den Monitor erweitert sondern nur zwei Geräte mit einer Maus/Tastatur steuern lässt.

Sonst stoße ich quasi beim ersten Suchergebnis auf das für private Nutzung kostenlose
spacedesk - Multi Monitor alternative to MaxiVista, Duet Display and Air Display
oder z.B. auch hier
How To Use Surface Tablet or Any Laptop as Second Monitor in Windows | Next of Windows

Bei Spacedesk gibt es dann auch Links zu fast einem Dutzend anderer Produk mit ähnlicher Funktionalität, teilweise aber nur mit Android/iOS als 2. Bildschirm.

Ich nutze keines der Produkte, mein 27" Monitor ist mir groß, genug. Und wenn ausnahmsweise mal das Surface Pro 2 oder ein Chuwi Hi12 parallel laufen, dann entweder mit spziellen Aufgaben oder zum Test von Software, die dann später auch auf dem Gerät (mobil) genutzt wird.


----------

